# Worst encounters with hogs



## Jseay (Jul 19, 2010)

Post em up.  Didn't want to hjack JohnE's post so lets here about them here.  One of my worst encounters was when we had a 180 lb boar with 1 1/2" of teeth get out of the pen and without a dog I tried to catch him.  Well I remember grabing him by the hairs on his back and somehow he spun and knocked me to the ground and jugged me in the back near my ribs.  Would have been bad if he had got my kidney or one of my lungs.  Also had one I just turned loose in a pasture run me down.  I tried to stiff arm him while running with my right hand on his forehead and he ripped the back of my right leg about 6 inchs.  My friends got a good laugh.  I didn't think it was to funny while they held the catch dogs about 15 yards and never turned them loose.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine wasn't that bad. But i was letting a hog loose we just barred in a running pen and well when i let him loose he was mad as fire. He chased me and i jumped on the hood of the truck. But he grabed me by the leg and cut me in the shen and riped my boot all the way to the ancle but i got 4 or 5 stiches and a new pair of boots and iam good as new lol


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jul 20, 2010)

been knocked down a few times turning em loose in the palmettos after catchin em but I have not got any bad cuts though to speak of. Lots of close calls just nothin serious yet.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2010)

One time the dogs hit a good group of hogs.  They were running everywhere and for some reason I had given my pistol and rifle to guest hunters.  I had a borrowed pistol and a cut down 30-30 rifle.  The pistol had clearly never been sighted in.  The bullets were hitting about 10’ off @ 20 yds to give you an idea how far off it was.  Afterwards the guy told me he only used it to put the muzzle on the hog and fire..nice to know now…right.  Anyway I laid the pistol on the ground and pulled the rifle out…nothing else came.  I heard a dog hit a hog on the other side of some thick stuff so I picked the pistol up and stuck it under my arm to save time…rifle in my hand went running to the dog some 20 yds.  I got there and it was one of the smaller RCDs with a hog just about too big for it to keep hold of.  As I was moving in on it and thought..well I will just reach in and stab it…pistol under my arm, rifle in my hand, and pulled the knife with my left hand…I am not left handed…hog spun and saw me.  It no longer was it worried about the dog and started after me.  You got the picture right…pistol under my right arm knife in left hand, and rifle in my right hand.  My only other resources left were my feet so I front kicked the hog in the face once..saw that wasn’t going to do it…kicked again…when the rifle I was carrying muzzle down in one hand discharged.  Good thing my foot was on the hogs head or it would have a hole in it.  This is my first and I hope only accidental discharge in over 40 years of weapon use.  The reason it happened is because I was complacent.  I stopped worrying about safety.  This whole thing took way less than a minute, which goes to show you that you can’t stop thinking about it for even a minute.  I still managed to kill the hog after passing the rifle to the next guy in.  When he got there he asked if I needed help…all I could say was..yea…hold this rifle before I kill myself.  The STUPID things we do in our quest for fun.


----------



## sammy3304 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine was notto long ago i was hunting with kornbread and the hog blew out of the bushes and right into me..little did i know when we caught him later he had some good teeth and i was lucky


----------



## MULE (Jul 20, 2010)

Been hit several times over the years, nothing bad just knocked down. Been bit a few times but just bruises. 

Here's prob the worse. My hunting partners arm. Before and after. He got cut at 9pm, I stapled him up and we were back hunting at 10pm. Hunted till 3am that night.


----------



## JohnE (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had a few on top of me, been bit a few times, few scrapes loading them up. 
Turned one loose in an orange grove ditch, about 10 foot deep, went let him up and tried to run up the ditch, slipped and he grabbed my pant leg and shook on me for a little while.

No sereous ones YET


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 20, 2010)

This is from another fella.  He was tracking a wounded hog and while he was looking down for blood, the hog exploded out of the grass and into his legs, left his mark and ran off.......found later.  Went through his jeans, boots and slit his calf muscle open.


----------



## baydog (Jul 20, 2010)

i got knocked down and rooted once, limped around for a couple of days but no cuts.


----------



## sammy3304 (Jul 20, 2010)

MULE said:


> Been hit several times over the years, nothing bad just knocked down. Been bit a few times but just bruises.
> 
> Here's prob the worse. My hunting partners arm. Before and after. He got cut at 9pm, I stapled him up and we were back hunting at 10pm. Hunted till 3am that night.



omg wow he let u staple it brave guy..and did he have any pain meds


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 20, 2010)

RAN IN TO LEG A BIG BOAR COUPLE YEARS AGO,HE TOSSED SOME DOGS AND SCRATCHED ME UP A LIL. CRUNCHED MY CAMERA AND ALMOST NUETERED MY BUDDY FILMING WITH IT. THANK GOD FOR SUPER GLUE AND BLUEKOTE


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 21, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> omg wow he let u staple it brave guy..and did he have any pain meds



probably already numb from the trauma…the iodine scrub that should have taken place before hand would have sent him through the roof


----------



## MULE (Jul 26, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> omg wow he let u staple it brave guy..and did he have any pain meds


 No pain meds.


----------



## jlewis (Jul 27, 2010)

This pic was posted on another hog doggin site I visit pretty regular. I'd usually see this pic, and think, "yeah. sure. no way." But the guy that posted it is a pretty regular poster there and catches lots of hogs. I think it's true. IF it is, this will definitely go as the worst damage I've ever seen a hog do to anybody. I know the mods don't like links to other forums, so I just copied his post. Pic is at the bottom.


_"The way it happened was they had two BIG and I mean sure enough BIG TOOTHY barrs bayed at the same. 
My buddy Larry that I hunt with legged the first one and saw his dog Saint had it's guts cut out, dragging the ground, no saving her. So he did what he had to do while the new guy was kneeling on the hog down in a ditch. Larry went off to catch the other one....The hog got some traction on the side of the ditch, bucked him off and went to shanking him.

Meanwhile Larry went and killed the 2nd barr, came back and saw the guy stumbling out of the ditch. He got a few pokes in his neck then a cut that started in the middle of his neck (right where is jugular is), went up cut his ear straight up the middle and all the way to the top of his head. The whole side of his face was hanging off!!! They wrapped his head up in a shirt and rushed him to the hospital in okeechobee which was 45 minutes away. He has about 30,000 in reconstructive surgery so far. 

I saw the pictures, it was BAD, but he got VERY lucky he didn't get his jugular cut, the big cut started right there, a little bit farther in and he would been bled out by the time they got him to the hospital.

But both hogs were over 300 and sporting 3-3 1/2 inches"_


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 27, 2010)

jlewis said:


> This pic was posted on another hog doggin site I visit pretty regular. I'd usually see this pic, and think, "yeah. sure. no way." But the guy that posted it is a pretty regular poster there and catches lots of hogs. I think it's true. IF it is, this will definitely go as the worst damage I've ever seen a hog do to anybody. I know the mods don't like links to other forums, so I just copied his post. Pic is at the bottom.
> 
> 
> _"The way it happened was they had two BIG and I mean sure enough BIG TOOTHY barrs bayed at the same.
> ...



Same thread on this fourum called "cut down"


----------



## c.dawg (Jul 27, 2010)

havnt had a realy bad encounter but we was runnin deer one day and i was on  the fourwheller sittin on the back bars waitin for the dogs to run him a little closser then a big boar came out and got me in the boot tore my snake boots up but i didnt get hurt thank god


----------



## flswiner (Aug 31, 2010)

Only have a small scar from one that was tied already. I had caught 4 that night and with the dog box pretty much filling up the bed of the truck I had to stack the hogs. Should of brought the trailer I guess. As I was driving home I noticed a rank boar hog that was trying to escape over the tailgate. So pulled over to shove him back in, he was more agile than I thought and tagged me on my forearm.    Superglue fixed that one. I have had some close calls though...One went something like aww look at them babies...OH BEEEP!!! Another time my pups had a 100 lb lil boar hog bayed I went in to leg it and he charged me. As he did I tripped backwards over a tall cypress knee. I thought I was a goner until the boar knocked himself out on the same stump. I was laughing, my pups were confused, and the poor yankee kid I took hunting was long gone. The kid was filming it when it happened but when it came to the hog   trying to eat me all u can see is a shaky camera heading across the field as the kid ran for his life. Needless to say I didn't convert him to my southern ways. I notched his ear and have since caught him twice more since then. He likes to stay and fight for sure.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing serious. Had a big sow run up in between my legs and try to neuter me once. We was hunting with a friend one day and they brought the catch dog but one of the got sick and had to leave early. So we kept hunting and ended up wit a 350 lb sow bayed up in a clear cut. So we decided to sneek up and pop her in the head....MISTAKE!!!! she We one of the human haters. She run up in between my legs, I jumped and squeezed of a round and she tuck tail. But other than that just been run over bumped and bit a few times releasing hogs and in the bay pen


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Sep 2, 2010)

Hes one for ya a friend was tieing up a hog an got his fingers a little to close to his mouth. well the pic tells the rest an no the hog did not spit it out.


----------



## JohnE (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd rather get cut than get bit. 
I was up in Lafayette county hunting a few months ago. Had 2 CD's on the hog by my self. trying to get the CD's off waiting for everyone else to get there and he reached up and got 3 of my fingers. Didn't do any damage but hurt like a sum beach!!


----------

